# Installing steering in jon boat



## pc9460 (Oct 15, 2013)

I was interested in buying a jon boat, probably a 14 or 16 depending on what I could get on craigslist. I wanted to get an outboard for it and was wondering if I could install steering for it? Have a steering setup on the right side of the boat. Would it be difficult to do and cost a lot? I am trying to spend the least amount of money for it as possible.


----------



## Clint KY (Oct 15, 2013)

If the boat was not originally set up for cable steering it will be quite a task. You would need a console which would have to riveted or welded in. Some 16' boats have the setup but I have never seen a 14' with it. You would need a motor which was adaptable to cable steering and remote shifting and the remote cabling and steering assembly. While these motors are available they will be much more expensive than a tiller steered motor.

You might be better off looking for an aluminum Bass boat in that size which will have the steering already installed. And depending on where you are located, boats of that nature are more numerous (and hence less expensive) than getting a Jon and modifying it.

I might ask: What are you trying to accomplish by having cable steering as opposed to tiller steering?


----------



## pc9460 (Oct 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332162#p332162 said:


> Clint KY » 35 minutes ago[/url]"]If the boat was not originally set up for cable steering it will be quite a task. You would need a console which would have to riveted or welded in. Some 16' boats have the setup but I have never seen a 14' with it. You would need a motor which was adaptable to cable steering and remote shifting and the remote cabling and steering assembly. While these motors are available they will be much more expensive than a tiller steered motor.
> 
> You might be better off looking for an aluminum Bass boat in that size which will have the steering already installed. And depending on where you are located, boats of that nature are more numerous (and hence less expensive) than getting a Jon and modifying it.
> 
> I might ask: What are you trying to accomplish by having cable steering as opposed to tiller steering?



I would think that it would be more convenient to operate being able to operate it like a car. It's not a sure thing at the moment but I wanted to see if the trouble was worth the outcome depending on difficulty.

I would probably fabricate my own console out of wood and wrap it in some sort of fabric to cheapen the cost.


----------



## bird35 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just got my first boat last week. (I will post pics later) The boat is a tiller steer and while I hear it is harder to drive a tiller steer than a steering wheel it was not that hard to learn. My guess is it would be easier to practice with the tiller until comfortable than installing a wheel. I went to a rarely used boat ramp and spent my first day practicing the steering and trailering using the tiller and I feel like I have it down.


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a stick steer setup in my boat. Might be something worth checking into. As far as remote steer vs. tiller steer, I wouldn't really say it's easier but IMO it's MUCH more comfortable.


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 17, 2013)

I installed remote steering and added remote controls to my tiller motor for $125 total but did have to fabricate my own motor brackets. The donor was an old plastic boat. Still going strong 14 years later. =D>
Sure like the way the boat rides level.


----------

